# Elektronikas pamati >  Par tranzistoru Aizvietošanu.

## ROBERTTT

Tātad ir pastiprinātājs ar nosvilušiem tranzistoriem, stipreklis ir gadus ~30 vecs un nosvilušos tranjus sen vairs neražo/netirgo skaidrs kad tie ir jāaizvieto.
*Jautājums* - kas būtu tie galvenie tranzistora parametri kas ir jāievēro meklējot aizvietotāj tranzistorus jaudas pastiprinātājam.

Shēma zemāk svilušie/aizvietojamie tranzistori apvilkti ar sarkanu.
[attachment=0:1l3fsizc]111tranji.JPG[/attachment:1l3fsizc]

----------


## osscar

Tranzistora parametrus pēc data šēēta. U, I un P (lielāku var mazāku nē) , kā arī izvadus, lai der platē. Frekvenci vēl arī. ieliksim tādam vecajam ātros traņus - var būt auzas. Liec plakus datu lapas un salīdzini vai meklē google zem nosaukuma tavs tranis substitute vai kā tā.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Pirms 30 gadiem - šaipus Dzelzs Aizkaram lodējošs onka būtu paņēmis KT814/815 un KT818/819 ar "tālāku" burtu kiriļicā. Un pastiprinātājs "aizietu"!

----------


## osscar

šitas liekas ir ala KT 708 vai kā tos plakanos ar spārniem sauca...protams ar vadiņiem jau var ieķibināt metālu. Ebaja var meklēt, bet no pieredzes - mazāk par padsmit USD par relikviju nebūs.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Pirms 30 gadiem - šaipus Dzelzs Aizkaram lodējošs onka būtu paņēmis KT814/815 un KT818/819 ar "tālāku" burtu kiriļicā. Un pastiprinātājs "aizietu"!


 Nē, nē, nē!
Pastiprinātājs ir ražots taipus Dzelzs aizkaram - Japāna un krievu tranzistorus tur netaisos bāzt iekšā.

Izejas traņi ir* 2SD883A* un *2SB773A*

Salvats.lv piedāvā tieši aizvietojamo traņu pāri nez vai tie varētu derēt, jāpapēta datašīti http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?partID=3 ... =undefined

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

O.K., bet ķīnīzeru krutka, uz ko parasti uzraujas, nekad nebūs labāka par sovjetu militāristu produktu. Priekšrocība tāda, ka varu ņemt veselu kasti ar krievu tranzistoriem, samērīt un pielasīt (matched pair!). Kad regulāri sprāga nost kaut kur sadabūti deficīti 2N3055, sabāzu to vietā 2T819A (tādā pat korpusā). Vecais pastiprinātājs iet vēl šodien un nesprāgst.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> O.K., bet ķīnīzeru krutka, uz ko parasti uzraujas, nekad nebūs labāka par sovjetu militāristu produktu. Priekšrocība tāda, ka varu ņemt veselu kasti ar krievu tranzistoriem, samērīt un pielasīt (matched pair!). Kad regulāri sprāga nost kaut kur sadabūti deficīti 2N3055, sabāzu to vietā 2T819A (tādā pat korpusā). Vecais pastiprinātājs iet vēl šodien un nesprāgst.


 Ja ir pieejama kaste ar krievu tranzistoriem tad jā protams, nav man pieejama kaste ar krievu tranjiem tā ka tas neder.




> Tranzistora parametrus pēc data šēēta. *U, I un P* (lielāku var mazāku nē) , kā arī izvadus, lai der platē. Frekvenci vēl arī. ieliksim tādam vecajam ātros traņus - var būt auzas. Liec plakus datu lapas un salīdzini vai meklē google zem nosaukuma tavs tranis substitute vai kā tā.


 Sorry neiebraucu datu lapās nemanu tādus parametrus U, I,  P sīkāk vari pastāstīt. Par frekvenci - ņemšu vērā.

Atradu netā šādu tabuliņu - Galvenie parametri kas jāņem vērā pie traņu aizvietošanas:
[attachment=0 :: bc5s88o]tabula.JPG[/attachment :: bc5s88o]
*IC max.* skaidrs,* Vceo* skaidrs, *PD max.* kas ir domāts? datu lapās redzu tikai *Pc*

Un par to *Hfe* nesaprotu - datu lapās ir norādītas maximālās un minimālās *Hfe* vērtības tad kas šeit ir jāņem vērā pie tranzistoru aizvietošanas

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

PD - izkliedējamā jauda.
 Vai tu esi redzējis daudz tranzistoru ar absolūti vienādiem parametriem, sevišķi h21e, tautā sauktu par "beta"? Izkliede mēdz būt diezgan ievērojama - ne par velti _matched pair_ maksā vairāk. Tāpēc arī datu lapā ir šie _min_ un _max_. Arī pieļaujamie spriegumi un strāvas ir ar garantēto minimumu. Ja tranzistora listē Uce ir 60 V, tas nenozīmē, ka dažs eksemplārs netur divtik.

----------


## ROBERTTT

njā mhmmhm... Bet tad jau sanāk tāda "laimes spēle" ar tiem tranzistoru Hfe un h21e. Vai arī tas nav tik kritiski?
Cik zinu tad RRR stiprekļos tur nu točna neviens tos tranjus nepielasīja, bet nu kādi tie pastiprinātaji ir to jau visi zin  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Redzi, detaļu "ienākošā kontrole" arī kaut ko maksā. Tas ceļ pašizmaksu. Lētāk ir uz konveijera ņemt no kastītes tranzistoru, kas pirmais trāpās pirkstos. Tāpēc neko neprojektēja galējos režīmos, atstāja krietnu rezervi. Regulētājiem nebija jāmocās, plāns pildījās. Entuziasti mājās varēja šos pastiprinātājus forsēt un kaut nost tranzistorus vienu pakaļ otram. Bet! - attaisi kādu vecu "Spīdolu", un redzēsi, ka tranzistori marķēti ar krāsas pleķīšiem (izejas tranzistoriem tie ir vienādi). Tā VEFs cīnījās ar nenormālo izkliedi un brāķi sovjetu pusvadītāju ierīču rūpniecībā.

----------


## osscar

šādā slēguma un vienam pārim beta nav kritiska. Tas nedaudz palielinātu pāra harmoniku. blakus topikā par šo diskutējam.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tad vēl jautājums - izejas tranzistoriem obligāti ir jābūt saucamajam Complementary pair? Respektīvi abiem tranzistoriem ir pilnīgi vienādi parametri atšķiras tikai polaritātes (PNP, NPN). Un vai ir pieļaujami tranzistori ar nedaudz atšķirīgiem parametriem (Respektīvi NE-complementary pair)?

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tad kā tur īsti ir? Tikko palaidu to pasiprinātāju ar Ne-complementary pair tranzistoriem (tranzistori ar līdzīgiem, ne vienādiem parametriem). Bez slodzes uz osciloskopa sinusoīda izskatījās labi, miera strāva 75mA robežās, radiators nedaudz remdens, ok pieslēdzu 4Omu slodzi, bet viens no izejas tranjiem sāka svilt...
Tad man jāmeklē "complementary pair" tranji vai arī gadījās brāķēts tranzistors?

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tikko apskatījos abiei izejniekiei caursisti visi trīs izvadi ir uz īso. Draiveru tranji (bildē apvilkti ar sarkanu) ir complementary pair.

----------


## kaspich

gan pirmsizejai, gan izejai vajadzeetu buuut complementary.
un shajaa gadiijumaa buutu labi piemekleet gan pirmsizeju, gan izeju peec betas.
kameer skaties, kaa to vareetu dariit, iemet linkus uz esohajiem tranjiem/datasheetiem un
pastaasti, ar kaadiem vari aizvietot - izejas tranjiem kaadi korpusi, vai pirmsizejas tiek dzeseeti, u.t.t.
veel noteikti:
skati, kas notiek ar 3 diodeem un R virknee. tas r nav nosvilis?
jau laikus sagatavo kaadu chupinju ar 0.3..5 no shii r, ar to iestaada miera straavu.

taatad< iipasha uzmaniiba:
R59
R61
R71
R72
R67
R69

----------


## ROBERTTT

Pirmsizejai liku complementary pair 2SB647/2SD667. Izejai liku tanjus ar līdzīgiem parametriem (Ne-compl. pair) 2SC2579/2SA11607.
Pirmsizejas traņiem nav radiatora. Izejas protams stāv uz radiatora tanju kolektori izolēti no radiatora.

Tatad jāmeklē izejnieki complementary pair, bet kā tās betas var piemeklēt *bez speciālas mēraparatūras*?

Par tām trīs diodēm - fiziski tā ir vienā korpusā un jā pārbaudīju pirms tam - bija vesela... tagad nezinu jāskatās. Tos R arī noteikti tad pārbaudīšu.

----------


## kaspich

pag, ja Tu gribi, lai kaads Tev paliidz, iemet visu info.
es atvainojos, bet esmu slinks. es buutu prieciigs, ja Tu iemestu linkus uz visiem tiem traniem - kas bija pirms kresha, kas ir tagad.
jo ir nianses, kaut vai Ube pie mazam straavaam, kas jaanjem veeraa.

par betu - ir testeri, kas meera. var salodeet sheeminju [2 pretestiibas + testeris] un nomeeriit..
nekaadu probleemu.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Oriģināli stāvēja - pirms izejas traņi 2SA850/2SC1735. Izejas tranji 2SD883A/2SB773A.

----------


## kaspich

nu jaa, no shaadiem datasheet jeegas nav nekadas..

kaapeec Tu neliki 2sc2581 izejaa? tas ir komplementaarais, tur 100w 80w pie 20oC.
ok, lodee iekshaa, abas R, kas paraleeli 3 diodem: uz iiso.

paarbaudi, ka normaali uztur 0, un normaali skan, posle chego ar R, kas virknee ar 3D, iestaadi miera straavu..

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> bet kā tās betas var piemeklēt *bez speciālas mēraparatūras*?


 Tu tak gudrs čalis - ja zini, ka β = ΔIc/ΔIb, saslēdz elementāru kopemitera shēmu. Ieslēdz bāzē un kolektorā pa miliampērmetram. Izmaini bāzes strāvu par kādu lielumu (ērtākai skaitļošanai - 10 mA, piemēram). Tad nosaki kolektora strāvas izmaiņas un rēķini. Vienkārši, vai ne?

----------


## tvdx

ganjau multimetrs tev mājās ir, tam parasti ir arī hFE mēramais, bet janu nav , tad luuk :[attachment=0:sm979rqb]hfe.rar[/attachment:sm979rqb]
neesu gan pārāk akurāti skenējis, bet neņem ļaunā

----------


## ROBERTTT

> kaapeec Tu neliki 2sc2581 izejaa? tas ir komplementaarais, tur 100w 80w pie 20oC.
> *ok, lodee iekshaa, abas R, kas paraleeli 3 diodem: uz iiso.*


 Jaa tagad likšu abus komplementāros izejā kad bus tranji iepirkti. Bold teikumu nesapratu - vari lēnāk un vēlreiz?





> ganjau multimetrs tev mājās ir, tam parasti ir arī hFE mēramais, bet janu nav , tad luuk :[attachment=0:26ff8t2z]hfe.rar[/attachment:26ff8t2z]


 hmm tāds testeris kautkur bija (cik nu ķīnietim var ticēt  :: ) cik lielas būtu pieļaujamās hFE pielaides?

----------


## tvdx

kā vienmēr jo mazāk, jo labāk  ::  , a ja nevar neko labāku sadabūt, tad tāds kāds ir jāliek vien iekšā, un jācer ka ies. 
nju no personīgiem uzskatiem, man tā skaidroja un pats esu piešāvies 1) dabūt tranzistorus, nomērīt hFE in tālāk sarēķināt pretestības, lai tranzistors nepārcenstos, un lai galu galā jau pie minimālas ieejas strāvas caur kolektoru neplūstu max ko spēj shēma piegādāt, kā arī , lai pie max ieejas strāvas strāva kolektorā tiektos uz max iespējamo

----------


## Obsis

RE:"Tatad jāmeklē izejnieki complementary pair, bet kā tās betas var piemeklēt bez speciālas mēraparatūras?"

Rau: tā "speciālā mēraparatūra", likteņa ironijas pēc ir PRASSTS TESTERIS!!!!
Piešauj pie bāzes 100 k, un šo rezistora otru galu šņauc klāt pie kolektora UN pie +12 barokļa. Emiteru pie ampermetra un nolasi betas vērtību, jo I(b)=12 V / 100 k savukārt I(c) = I(b) * betta.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Obsi, tu esi visnotaļ gudrs vecis, bet - kā gan p-n-p tranzistoram kolektoru pie +12 V liksi? Un par "deltām" arī esi piemirsis   ::  .

----------


## JDat

a nepietiek ar testeri kuram ir sokets priekš tranzistoru betas pārbaudes?

----------


## tvdx

vecākiem testeriem nav socketa tāda, bet tanī rar failā ir kā mērīt aprakstīts, veca metode, bet strādā, tik jāņem vērā, ka vaig precīi to pretestību zināt

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Tādā ķīnīzeru "muļķumetrā" var iebakstīt vien mazjaudas tranzistorīšus. Ja jāpielasa puslīdz vienādi priekš diferenciāļa, ar tādu var izlīdzēties; tas ir vairāk par neko. Kā viņš tur īsti mēra, un cik tas rādjums atbilst patiesībai - fig-viņ-zin. Dažādi testeri ir rādījuši atšķirīgi vienam un tam pašam tranzistoram. 
Pareizāk būtu noteikt pastiprinājumu režīmā, kas tuvs reālajam. Līknes nebūt nav taisnes.

----------


## hv7

Es arī gribētu pajautāt ar kādiem citiem argusa atrodamiem tranzistoriem vat aizvietot 2SD756A

----------


## JDat

http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/464...osh%C4%93mas).

----------


## hv7

Ja tiešāk marka Un cits! Būšu ļoti pateicīgs

----------


## Jurkins

Šis ir komplementārs pāris ar 2SB716A, un, jāsaka, diezgan unikāli eksemplāri. Analoga, domāju, ka šiem nav. Es arī reiz gribēju šo pāri bez A burta iegādāties, bet nekā. Viss ir atkarīgs no tā, kādi parametri Tev ir svarīgi.

----------


## osscar

da nu tos Jāņus, tāds pūtiens - ārā izturēju pāris h - laikam vecums  ::  

Bet jā - šitie nāk hiragā - analogus tauta izmanto - bc 550/560 un bd 139/140 . nezinot pielietojumu grūti teikt kuri labāki.

----------


## Jurkins

Jāņi rullē! Ne jau vecums. Galvenais - pareizais alus! Pašlaik štukoju, vai ir vērts paņemt veļuku un aizlaist līdz jaunajai paaudei - uz Daugavas salu pie Jēkabpils. Alus daudzums organismā piemērots vēl tikai otrā pusīte jāpielauž.

----------

